# LG around the neck Bluetooth headphones



## Headshot (May 2, 2015)

Anyone use these and what do you think of them?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (May 2, 2015)

I have the LG HBS-730.

I like them alright.  Battery life is great, pairs easily and remains paired, great range with the iPhone 4.  The sound quality is OK, if you're an audiophile this headset probably isn't for you though. Not a lot of bass, (though I have small ears, smaller earpads might improve that) so if you're "all about that bass", these may not be for you.

I've had them since this Christmas, they have held up better than any others I've owned.  Build quality seems to be good.  

In summary, a good set of headphones for the price, though not the best sound in the world, but good enough for me.  I wear them working on the car, cleaning house, walking the dog, etc.

I had a set about the same price range @$60 that were over the ear with the headstrap, they sounded much better but were heavier and very cheaply made.  They broke at the headphone swivel eventually, I forget the brand, iHome or something.


----------



## Headshot (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info Dr.  Going to use it while mowing, etc. Sounds like for the money, that may be the best choice.   (The wife says I don't hear real well (at times)....so extra $$$ for bass may not be worth it.)


----------



## mattech (Aug 13, 2015)

Wife has a pair and loves them. She said it takes a while wearing them, and the first few times they vibrate seem to scare her. Lol


----------



## Uptonongood (Aug 13, 2015)

I bought a set a month and a half ago, like them fine.  Product reviews warned that they may stop working if the wearer is sweating a lot.


----------



## Wheelep (Oct 21, 2015)

i Have had them for a while. Mostly used them when i ride my bike, but been using them everyday at work for 6 months with no problems. The charge last all day.


----------

